# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Tab for Autumn Leaves

## George R. Lane

I have the one from Mandozine, but am looking for something a little more challenging. Somewhere in the intermediate level.

----------


## catmandu2

Greetings to/from MT-

Will the chart do you any good?  http://www.theguitarguy.com/autumnle.htm   This site has some really nice arrangements, if you like charts.

----------


## George R. Lane

Since I play by myself I am looking for the melody. I did find one on the Cafe TablEdit list, but any other would be appreciated.

----------


## AlanN

George,

PM me with an email address, I can send you Jethro's Birthday Bash at the Birchmere where he plays it, very simple, in G.

----------


## Geoff B

I put a version up on youtube a while back when I was in a jazz kick.  I can't remember exactly what I got from where, but I think I put some of my own ideas in there.  Not tab, but maybe you could get something from it...
H E R E
edit: I remember I was going mainly from my recollection of a Cannonball Adderly version I heard from one of my dad's LP's.  I think I played it too fast...

----------


## catmandu2

Here's a slower version -- Eddy sings it too, which for me is the best way to assimilate a melody.

----------


## George R. Lane

Thanks to everyone. You have been most helpful.

----------


## George R. Lane

A big thank you to Alan and Perry. 
I will be real busy for the next few days.

----------


## Marc Woodward

I play it in Em (first chord Am7) and you get a bit of an idea of the melody from this take on it, although played in a slightly more 'classical' style to suit the instrument rather than out n out jazz version.
Cheers,
Marc

----------

fox

----------


## MONami

Marc, very nice. Merci.

----------


## catmandu2

Yes Marc, very nice.  I play it in Em too...which is what the above chart is.

----------

